# American land scape in chinese eyes



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

So lucky for me to vist your country in Aug. Great country & kind people impressed me deeply. Here are some pics taken by me along the way from Las Vegas to Grand canyon to show my respect to you.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

1.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

2.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

3.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

4.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

5.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

6.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

7.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

8.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

9.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

10.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

11.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

Fin & Thanx


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, I liked all of them a lot.  Did you shoot all of them from inside a car?  What part of the country?


Glad you enjoyed your trip, and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2006)

you certainly played with PS or similar there 

some nice effects!

did you shoot through a toned car windscreen?

the canyon pics seem a bit oversaturated to me, or a bit too dark at least.

the shots are great though 

.. and now show us some images from your country


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> Wow, I liked all of them a lot. Did you shoot all of them from inside a car? What part of the country?
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip, and thanks for the pictures!


 
Sure, I shot them from inside a towncar. so you can see some reflection in few of the pics.


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 18, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> you certainly played with PS or similar there
> 
> some nice effects!
> 
> ...


thank you for your encouraging me a lot. the oversaturated pics you mentioned are only from my imagination. I used to shoot pics with reversal films to control the colors & tones. But these 3 years, things changed alot. DSLR+PC with PS are so popular that one can take HQ pics without any knowledge of  those theories about photography. And, I 'm becoming lazy and lazier day by day.  Traditional cameras are nolonger useful for me.I don't care how to control the light the colors the tones very. Just press the shutter thousands times and leave tons of pics to PS. wow, I wish you could understand my Chinese-English,and i will give you some pics from my country later. thanx.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 18, 2006)

Love what you've done to the clouds in all of them. They look incredible.
Picture numbers 2+8 are my favourite.


----------



## surfingfireman (Nov 18, 2006)

None of the pictures posted by you (in any thread) are showing up on my computer.  Could be my lame ass computer though.
Too bad, from the comments, it sounds like they are interesting pics.


----------



## Aegina (Nov 18, 2006)

No. 8 is my favorite, i like a lot the framing and the colors, although a bit dark, but it might be just my computer screen. And no. 11 is very interesting too.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 19, 2006)

awesome, those clouds are stunning and I love the cloud burst shot


----------



## surfingfireman (Nov 19, 2006)

hey, your pictures showed up on my computer today.  Pretty damn good.  As AlexB said, the us of PS is pretty obvious but doesn't necessarily detract from the images.  You sure got some very photogenic skies/clouds to photograph.


----------



## TommiP (Nov 19, 2006)

Great set of pics here, the sky does look great, I do like the way the Grand Canyon looks though, makes me wanna really go there now.
Storm Looks good too.
Good work.


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 21, 2006)

nice series, i agree that the saturation looks a little overdone to me too, but you got some great skies on your journey.  love your grand canyon shots.  i went about 5/6 years ago, i want to go back and shoot it digital now after seeing these.  :thumbup:


----------



## offroading_fans (Nov 21, 2006)

What can I say! I feel so happy that you like my work.


----------



## benaccent (Nov 21, 2006)

7 is great, i love the colours.


----------



## XeKayeM (Nov 23, 2006)

great shots, the clouds look amazing


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 23, 2006)

offroading_fans said:
			
		

> So lucky for me to vist your country in Aug. Great country & kind people impressed me deeply. Here are some pics taken by me along the way from Las Vegas to Grand canyon to show my respect to you.



I love the last five. But I think it's extremely odd you view US as... _kind._


----------

